# Lures, Lures, Lures



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I looked at my tackle boxes a couple of weeks back and realised that, though my SP box and pocket pouch was well stocked (thanks to big W), my HB tackle box gave me lure envy whenever I peered over anyone elses shoulder. I was sick of only having one sx40 and therefore being too scared to use it, and not having a decent Golden Perch lure (other than the red and black Predatek MinMin of course). So I've spent a good three or four weeks scouring ebay, and now I think I need some serious counciling.....

13 off Ecogear sx40s at $13.75 each
4 off Ecogear sx48 at $12.35 each
6 off Ecogear px45s at $14.30 each
2 off Ecogear vt55sp at $12.25 each
6 off Jackall chubby deep divers at $12.35 each
5 off Rapala Rattlin Rap at $5.23 each
6 off Luhr Jenson Radar 10 at $3.95 each
8 off Arbogast Hula Poppers at $5.90 each
3 off Rapala Tail Dancers at $8.15 each

All these prices were Oz dollars delivered to my door. The worst thing is, I still fell I need some quality spinnerbaits (Cod and Yellowbelly), chatterbaits (ditto), metal vibe lures (ditto and bream), and micro poppers (whiting and bream). Has anyone got any good advice on:

(1) Specific brands and models of these I should look for (I don't have a single Storm lure and only 1 River2Sea)?
(2) Anything else I may be missing for estuary, lake and near shore ocean?
(3) A good psychologist I should visit?

PS. If anyone adds this up for me then I may have to shoot them :twisted: .


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Good quality (well I think they are!) spinnerbaits, buzzbaits and chatterbaits try "Hunter Creek" on Ebay. Buy a set of 5, and you usually end up with them on your door for 2 or 3 dollars each.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/Hunter-Creek-Bait


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

arpie said:


> oooooh!!! I am sooooo jealous of your SX40's ......... I haven't got a real one yet!! Only 'look alikes'!!
> 
> Roberta


PM sent. Be quick.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Feral and Ant. I need something to look for, otherwise I'll start buying baby stuff on ebay. EGAD!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Adrian, I won't add them up, other than to say you are perilously close to 4 figures...


Damn you Ant. You scared the life out of me and made me add it up. Its just over half that. FEW!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys are playing with a pro ebay junkie here, more Ecogears coming my way ( 1 second to spare )...
Oh and PM me your bank details Patwah ( Although a trip round to my personal Junkies paradise might be better? )

(1) Specific brands and models of these I should look for (I don't have a single Storm lure and only 1 River2Sea)?

Well Secret Creek make a mean Spinnerbait but I really cant go past the Bassman 4x4s, Mumblers or the tandem versions. Pretty much top of the mill pile. I dont tend to do too well on spinners, need patience and lack of coffee. As for R2S they make some mean looking tiny LCB's and CHubby imitations ( Good for Natives and Flathead ).

(2) Anything else I may be missing for estuary, lake and near shore ocean?

Hmmm Freshwater maybe... Got any Jackall Tn60's? Ac Invaders? Storm Thundersticks? Stumpjumpers?

(3) A good psychologist I should visit?

Can I get a referal when you find one please, I wont go looking without one...


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Ado. Because you're such a good friend, I thought the least I could do for your third request was to do some Canberra & Region Yellow Pages research on local counselling services that might be relevant to your condition. :lol:

A couple of potential professionals you could approach are:
A counselling company with an ad that starts "lost in a sea of thoughts ..." :? 
A counsellor with the surname of "Fisher" 8)

BTW, I'm impressed with your ebay research. No need to get anything else for the moment - there's enough there for at least this coming weekend!


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Poor poor poor poor xavier, whatever will he do????


I can temporarily remove the trebles and make them into mobiles :lol: . Besides, the best present my son can have is a happy Dad right ;-) .



paffoh said:


> As for R2S they make some mean looking tiny LCB's


 LCB's ??? :?



paffoh said:


> Got any Jackall Tn60's


 No 



paffoh said:


> Ac Invaders?


 No 



paffoh said:


> Storm Thundersticks?


 No :x



paffoh said:


> Stumpjumpers?


 Yes, phew. But It's never caught a fish.



Revo said:


> BTW, I'm impressed with your ebay research. No need to get anything else for the moment - there's enough there for at least this coming weekend!


 Not by the sound of it :lol:.

I can't even find any cheap metal vibes. I'll just have to make do with the 8 plastic ones for now.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > However, from you, I would love to see a 8 tiered, 4 pronged multfunctional sx40 mobile
> ...


... and at the other end of the scale, some Chubby immitations cut in half, orbiting around a Jackal one to reflect the Heisenberg uncertainty principle.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You need more of the following

poltergeists

that is all.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Ado said:


> So I've spent a good three or four weeks scouring ebay, and now I think I need some serious counseling.....


 Yes you definitely Do need counseling . . . . . . . . . . . . . You Didn't Get Enough


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

You have more dedication than me, I just go to motackle or the local tackleworld for my lures, trolling ebay sounds way too hard.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

arpie said:


> oooooh!!! I am sooooo jealous of your SX40's ......... I haven't got a real one yet!! Only 'look alikes'!!
> 
> Roberta


Only 8 weeks until Xmas Roberta - maybe someone could spoil you!


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

OarGee ploughs 60cm you will have the yellas lineng up slow retreive or slow troll .
Cheers Kym


----------

